# early the morning of 8 Sept



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Leaving early morning 8 Sept 17 ft mako 90 hp call or pm before 8 pm today ed 850 857 1039


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

If I may ask where are you headed, where are you going out of, what time are you leaving and returning. Thanks so much.

Chris


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, medic,
ed will show you the ropes like you said you wanted to do.
he knows where the fish are and how to get them.
wish i could go but gotta work. go getem, ed.

jack


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris is going I have someone to talk to now no others needed thks ed


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

submariner said:


> Chris is going I have someone to talk to now no others needed thks ed


 ha ha you talk to much ed....


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad Medic found someone to take him. Hope yall wrecked um!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

OK Ed, let us know how you done, or I'll spill my guts about the sucker head cobias!! Bahahaha!!!


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I wrote a report for you Mac, and I had a blast!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Read it last evening...Ed sure is a great man. He made our friends and our vacation much more enjoyable while we were there.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thks for the nice words but my trips have not lived up to my expectations of late. I need to spend some more time on the water and find some new holes and get rid of the non producing ones. While it is nice to meet new friends, it is also nice to have something pull on the line. ed


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

submariner said:


> thks for the nice words but my trips have not lived up to my expectations of late. I need to spend some more time on the water and find some new holes and get rid of the non producing ones. While it is nice to meet new friends, it is also nice to have something pull on the line. ed


I'm sure you'll get it together


----------

